# potential for 'unlimited eggs' for fertility treatment



## stumpy_UK (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-17152413

very early days, but interesting. the notion that women are born with all the eggs they will ever have might be something that can be overcome in the future.

/links


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

great news for those of us with low AMH.  
If we ever have children, they might benefit from this


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

There have been a few research pieces on this over the last year and the evidence is just getting stronger and stronger now.  It is just a matter of time, if only they'd looked into this sooner instead of making so many negative assumptions about women's fertility potential, simply because the didn't know enough about it.


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

Amazing article. I wonder just how far off it really is?

This was on the front page of the Metro today:

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/891458-human-egg-factory-offers-hope-for-infertile-women


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

yeah i think this is an amazing article and i hope that it will be a major breakthrough and that it will change the face of assisted conceptions..

http://www.nature.com/news/egg-making-stem-cells-found-in-adult-ovaries-1.10121

hope for us all


----------

